# Strange panel



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Had the joy of looking at this mess today.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

connectors are over rated


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the strange part? Looks like a Gould or ITE.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's so strange about ITE panels?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> Had the joy of looking at this mess today.


 thanks....now we did too :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like some joker moved the main and hacked in the homeline into a spot that did not exist. Change it out for a 30 space panel.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cant unsee somethings...


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Looks like some joker moved the main and hacked in the homeline into a spot that did not exist. Change it out for a 30 space panel.


Yeppers. Ido not look forward to removing the cover, and seeing what fresh hell awaits me underneth 

Man I love my job:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is what pays the bills. Smile all the to the bank.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

Problem is I forget how crappy the job was by the time I get paid so I can never remember how big the smile should be

Well there is the few you never forget


----------

